# Back to anger and depression



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

I have worked part time for 11 years at a job I love. I just realized that I might have to change jobs in order to get medical/dental benefits. So, not only did my husband destroy our marriage, he may end up causing another important piece of my life to go away. It feels so unjust.


----------



## nowthinkpositive (Jun 18, 2011)

Everafter, can your ex cover your medical/dental? If he is covering you now you should be able to write into your agreement that he continues to cover you even if you are divorced. That is what my SA says. As long as it is in the agreement he has to keep your coverage through him.


----------



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks NTP, the best I could get here would be under COBRA @ $525/mo. for up to 3 yrs. I am going to try to get it covered, however. Thanks.


----------



## sprinter (Jul 25, 2011)

everafter said:


> Thanks NTP, the best I could get here would be under COBRA @ $525/mo. for up to 3 yrs. I am going to try to get it covered, however. Thanks.


You can get this in the agreement if you haven't settle yet. You can ask for say a year or so of insurance until you can get coverage. If it's in the decree it would likely be honored by his insurance.


----------

